# stocking list



## cullens089 (Jun 19, 2007)

just got a 110 gallon and dont know what to put in. what would you guys place in it?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i think i would kit it out to be home
to Angel fish maybe.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you have any ideas at all as to what you'd like? Often I find it best to decide on a few fish I really want, and work the rest round them.


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Iguana, Chameleon, Gecko or Monitor. :wink:


----------



## cullens089 (Jun 19, 2007)

i have angels in my 90 gallon lol but im not really sure what i want lol no cichlids tho


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Loaches maybe.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

how about a whale.. or a shark.. or A WHALESHARK!


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

What are the dimentions of the tank? Are you planning on having it planted or not? And what sort of substrate do you plan on having in it? How is it going to be filtered? These are all factors which play a part in deciding the best types of fish to keep.

How about having a well planted community tank, focusing on four or five species kept in fairly large groups?

Personally, I have always wanted to get a large tank , well planted with a massive school of cardinal tetras. I think that looks stunning.

There are so many possibilities. Why not go down to your LFS and have a good browse round... you may see something there that particularly takes your fancy and you can then research based around that particular fish.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

I have a 110 that I am trying to get around to setting up. I am going with a west African theme - Anubias, Bolbitis, Ammania, Crinium natans, Tiger Lotus all in fine black & maroon gravel, with the following: 2 Senegal Bichirs, 3 Leopard Ctenos, 2 African Butterflies, 1 Synodontis eupterus, 12 Congo Tetras, and 1 male and 3 female swordtails (live food production)

A couple of Reedfish could replace the bichirs, or an African Brown Knife, or some peocock eels. If you took the bichirs out, Debauwi cats would be neat.

Or you could go Amazon - Angels, Hoplo and Banjo cats, Diamond tetras, Hatchetfish, couple 2 or 3 small to medium plecos.

Or you could go with a couple of Oscars or an Oscar and a Jack and a pleco.

Or, if you have a nice quiet place to set it up, plant the hell out of it and put in 3 to 5 moonlight gouramis, 8 or so Glass Catfish, some ottos, a shoal of cories, and some low key tetras or rasboras - say glowlights or Kerris or Emperors, and a farowella cat.

A low end brackish tank with an arogonite sand bottom, one or 2 violet gobies, and sailfin mollies, say 3 males and 12 females. Maybe some knight gobies or a freshwater moray to clean up the fry.

Or build a tank around an Indonesian Datnoid.

Snakeskin Gouramis, Clown Loaches, and Scissortail Rasboras

200 neon tetras, 12 cories, and 3 bristlenosed plecos.

Light it with red and blue LEDs, install a DIY stryofoam back, bottom and sides to make it look like a cave, and fill it with Blind Cave Tetras, Albino Cories and plecos.

OK, that's my 10 cents.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

a half dozen Bosemani Rainbows, a half dozen Irian Red Rainbows, and a half dozen Turquoise Rainbows. Start there, and maybe double it with the same or different species.


----------

